# First rabbit show



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

This weekend, we attended our first show with the kids' 4H rabbits. Both of them did fairly well in showmanship for it being their first time. My son's New Zealand actually won best of breed and my daughter's Jersey Wooly took best if opposite sex. Now they're really excited about raising more rabbits and going to more shows


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats to them both ... :2thumb:


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Bravo! Congratulations to both. 

How many rabbits do you keep? When I was a teen we raised New Zealand Giants and my sons had Dutch miniatures when they were young.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats to both of them! Rabbit raising for meat is an idea I have been pondering!


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

give your kids congrats


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  Right now we only have 5. We have two new zealands, the jersey wooly, a harlequin, and a new zealand cross. My hubby is working on some extra cages this week and then we are going to start breeding for the meat.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Are you going to stay with the medium and smaller rabbits or look for some of the meat/giant breeds? New Zealand, Californian and Flemish giants are the breeds that come to mind for meat breeds.

I went looking for breeders of meat rabbits and found a few in Oklahoma on USA Rabbit Breeders:

M.A Gentry
Sallisaw, Oklahoma
New Zealands, Texas A&M New Zealands, Flemish Giants, Satins, Mixes
Mag Little Farms Rabbitry
We carry a strong line of Texas A&M New Zealands all ages&#8230; We try and keep kits yr round excluding the heat months&#8230; Flemish Giants we have a nice gray strain of these check for availability&#8230; Satins we have one breeding pair and several others we use to breed for mixed color Also check for availability&#8230; We are located in Sallisaw Oklahoma&#8230; Eastern Oklahoma 20 miles from the Arkansas border right on I-40
[email protected]

Bobbi Link
Strang, Oklahoma
New Zealand Whites, Californians, meat rabbit crosses
Damiana Rabbitry
We raise production New Zealands and Californains, as well as crosses of the 2 breeds for meat production. We have Texas A&M as well as Ozark Beauty blood lines. I have been working on developing my own line that will handle the heat of Oklahoma summer and still produce large litters. We have a herd size of 140 doe and growing. While we mostly have production white New Zealands, we do have Californians and crosses. My favorite is the crosses, as they grow out the fastest to sell. We focus on production as well as personality traits. All our rabbits have unique sweet personalities, esp for such a large herd. We always have rabbits for sale or trade, if you need a new outside buck line or want to expand your own herds.
[email protected]
918-589-2608
7717 N 446 Rd. Strang, Oklahoma, 74367

Grace Young
Tahlequah, Oklahoma
Californians, Production Whites, Altex
Sunny Dayz Rabbitry
I raise Californians, Production Whites and Altex in NE Oklahoma. I breed them for Quality and Meat. The Production Whites are like New Zealand's, but they have been bred by Texas A&M to withstand heat & humidity. To be finer boned and to grow much faster. Therefore you get more meat for your money. THEY EAT MUCH LESS than other meat breeds, so they are the perfect breed for meat. I weighed the Production White breed v.s the Californian breed (freezer weight), and found that you get much less meat on the Californians at 10-11 weeks (typical slaughter age); I got about 1-1.5 pound of meat. With the Production White breed, I got about 2-2.5 pounds of freezer weight meat, & was able to slaughter much earlier (8 weeks). If you have any questions you can call or email me.
[email protected]
918-431-0644

James & Julee Barton
Tulsa, Oklahoma
English Lops, French Lops, Flemish Giants, and New Zealands
Barton's Big Bunnies
We breed high quality large breed bunnies. We have English Lops, French Lops, Flemish Giants, and New Zealands. All of are rabbits are loved and given alot of attention. Each litter is handled from birth. Find is on Facebook.
[email protected]
(918)637-8555

Daniel Rackley
Chandler, Oklahoma
New Zealand Whites
Lost Creek Rabbitry
We are a small operation, and specialize in meat-producing New Zealand Whites. We breed strictly for meat and fur production. I have unrelated bucks, and unrelated does, and with enough notice, can provide unrelated bucks and does sufficient to start a new breeding program.
[email protected]
405-714-1490

Edit: Well fudge! Now to figure out how to make those email links appear properly.
Edit 2: Take that! I am remembering BBcode after all these years.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to stay more with the meat rabbits. I like the new Zealands and the California's are a meat breed and really cute . That jersey wooly was just because my daughter wanted something really small and cute to show. I guess they are good for wool, but that isn't something I really want to mess with at this point


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

valannb22 said:


> I guess they are good for wool, but that isn't something I really want to mess with at this point


Good point ... for once you get started it is easy to get hooked ...  The next thing you know you have 10 jersey wooly rabbits and start looking at sheep (which the kids can also show ) ...

It is a vicious cycle ... I'm telling you. 

(Sorry, I could not help myself but dang it is all so true. lol)


----------

